# Where I Can Buy Hop Seeds?



## MackMartins (10/6/09)

I would like to buy hope seeds, however I can't find a good place to buy, because the sellers do not say the kind of hope.

Somebody can help me?


----------



## matho (10/6/09)

mackmartins,
welcome to ahb, the most common way to get hops is to get the rhizome which is part of the root stock of the hop plant 
keep an eye out on ahb as some kind brewer might give one away or you can search for rhizome on ebay don't spend too much 
the time to plant rhizome's is between july and early Nov so just wait until near the end of Oct when the buy it now prices start to appear.
good luck and enjoy AHB

cheer's matho


----------



## t2000kw (10/6/09)

Mackmartins said:


> I would like to buy hope seeds, however I can't find a good place to buy, because the sellers do not say the kind of hope.
> 
> Somebody can help me?



You don't want seeds, since you'll get 50% male plants that way, and you don't want male plants. 

You might want to join the Grow-Hops group on Yahoo:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Grow-Hops/

Mention that you're from the Aussiehomebrewer forums and I'll make sure you get approved.

There are some Australian members there, but most of the posts will be 6 months out of synch with your needs. You can search the archives, though, and learn a lot, even read the posts now to get ready for your planting season that is coming up.

What's available down under might be different than here in the US, but you should have plenty to choose from. 

Donald


----------



## Bizier (10/6/09)

The grow hops group is very useful.

It is not finished, but I am working on a hop wiki here.


----------



## HoppingMad (10/6/09)

Follow the 'Hop Rhizomes for sale/free' threads that appear here regularly through till September. Pick up one of these root cuttings from there, pop it in the ground or a container horizontal in the soil, add some fertiliser, cover it, water it regularly and voila! Hoparama! Feb-March is harvest time but varies depending on your state.

Other places are ebay (crazy prices beware but you might find something), some homebrew stores (I got some from Gryphon a while back), or Sandy from Hopco (do a search and you'll find).

Hopper.


----------

